
Insights from analyzing NYC Subway delay notices every 10 minutes for a month - chadmhorner
https://readypipe.com/blog/subway-january-2019/
======
minimaxir
I told you last thread not to clickbait headlines
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19058260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19058260))
and you did it again.

EDIT: You changed it to "Insights from analyzing NYC Subway delay notices
every 10 minutes for a month" which does not match the article title.

EDIT2: Titles are now matched.

~~~
chadmhorner
Apologies - I just updated now to be more in line with what you suggested last
time.

EDIT: the original post and the title here are now the same

